# Tips to paint burn marks



## Icereaver (Apr 29, 2007)

I want to paint burn marks on the barrel of my tank, and need help doing so, any suggestions?


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

You could try dry brushing black on the barrel or unsing a mix of black and brown ink


----------



## Icereaver (Apr 29, 2007)

Cool, thanks


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

Surely 8)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Lol, I saw the finished product before I saw this post 

It turned out well Ice.


----------



## Icereaver (Apr 29, 2007)

Thankd dude :lol:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Even though you've already gotten it done, burn marks are quite similar to rust, as far as painting goes. 

I usually start with a dark brown for burns-- one that's nearly black. Then I stipple it with a mix of the dark brown and a dark red (GW scab red isn't a bad shade for that). From there, it's just lining the area with various silvers so that it looks suitably charred, and maybe even a little warped. You just want to make sure the dark brown shows through a tiny bit around the inside of the barrel and the edges, and around any exhaust vents.


----------



## Icereaver (Apr 29, 2007)

cool, thanks again


----------



## Catch_22 (Jul 23, 2007)

When i want a good residue on my gun barrels i paint on a layer of black and while it is still wet, sprinkle some baking soda on it and let the paint dry. Then paint a bit more black over the soda. Great powder style burns.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

WOW, i am going to try that! That sounds great!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

How the hell did you come up with that method Catch?


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

for burns on metal, (specifically melta barrels and exaust ports) i like to prime black, and liberally drybrush boltgun then I lay down a layer of a custom mixture of inks (25%black/75%red) and I layer it about 1/3rd more the distance that I want the actual scorch, then I let that dry completely and then drybrush black over the section where the carbon residue is (about 2/3rd the area that was inked.)

I havn't tried it yet, but with blue and purple inks tossed in in very thin layers/slivers, you might be able to get the overheated rainbow metal effect.


----------

